# Best Brand of Collodial Silver?



## milkinpigs (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm wanting to start using colloidal silver.I understand many make their own but what brand is the the most effective?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

The higher the PPM the stronger the product. But, remember that stronger products carry higher risks of agryria, so you have to balance that too. I like the Dyna products.


----------



## happycat47111 (Nov 23, 2013)

I like Sovereign brand. 10 ppm, fairly affordable.


----------



## Sumatra (Dec 5, 2013)

mekasmom said:


> The higher the PPM the stronger the product. But, remember that stronger products carry higher risks of agryria, so you have to balance that too. I like the Dyna products.


The potency isn't necessarily the same. You can have high PPM, but have large particles which only it cover a small area within the body. The stronger products are those with smaller particles(under 20 nanometers) which can spread over a larger amount of tissue and completely eliminate infection. 

Personally I like the Mesosilver brand. But for making it at home, the machines with the smallest particle size rating in colloidal, not ionic, suspension will do.


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

Al of my local prepper friends and I use Natural Path Silver Wings 500ppm colloidal silver. We just bought some for around $20.00 on Amazon


----------



## spacecase0 (Jul 12, 2012)

happycat47111 said:


> I like Sovereign brand. 10 ppm, fairly affordable.


me as well. 
also, not sure if it helps, but storing my drinking water in a silver water pitcher for a half day before drinking it, and I am sure not getting sick anymore.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

We make our own.
http://www.elixa.com/silver/proinst.htm


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I make my own as well (with only straight rods of 99% silver that I push thru a plastic lid and connect to power). 

I'm still learning how to make it....


----------

